

Game of Thrones Programming - hummingbirdtech

In honor of the new season of GoT we&#x27;ve decided to make hacking in Westeros a bit easier hence: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hodor-lang.org&#x2F;
======
pjkinsella
I had to giggle a little bit.

